# Weekend job



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

for the last 2 weekends I went back in one of the building what we done a year ago to build 1 wall 

it looks simple but have lots of details

do you guys have jobs that can be done only weekends?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

just for design  :furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If the taps were connected I would stay all weekend.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this job lasted 8 months, we even built them the the beer testing room but didn't see a drop of beer :furious:

worst day at work in my life when at the door beer samples were given but not to us ( we were the workers)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> this job lasted 8 months, we even built them the the beer testing room but didn't see a drop of beer :furious:
> 
> worst day at work in my life when at the door beer samples were given but not to us ( we were the workers)


That is unaustralian. :furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Huge big swear word im not allowed to type 


No I don't get many if any needs to be done weekends jobs, That's my time and family time so I really cant be (Big swearworded)

Whats that light round it all anyway?? You didn't need to bead it?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Whats that light round it all anyway?? You didn't need to bead it?


just for design the wall is not finished..... and we don't bead it.... used straight edge boards


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> That is unaustralian. :furious:


that's the life when you deal with corporations.... but for the builder 10/10


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

good chit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I used to do weekend work where we had to be done by Monday morning. Time and half Saturday, and double time Sunday paid on separate checks. We'd make 2k bring home during weeks like this. I think I worked 2400 hours in 1999 before the Dot com bust. If you refused the overtime they wouldn't ask again, so I was an overtime whore during that time. They just didn't want to disturb the brainiacs during the week, and were willing to pay us the big bucks on weekends. Good for all of us!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What's the longest day you guys have worked non stopping including travel ect ect ?

We were doing a Coles shopping centre in northern end of wa I had a couple guys working up there night shift while I was taking care of all our local jobs down here 
Weekly I would fly up and check on the job and help out because I was there anyway 

This one day I had to start work here at 6 am to sand a job because I had a no show it needed to be done and a flight that afternoon so I got to airport at 3pm landed at 5pm checked in at 6pm got all tools sorted to start work at 9pm worked all night to 5 am then caught a flight back home at 7 am picked up car from airport had a site meeting with a builder and got home at 11am I thought it was going to be impossible but I was quite surprised how when you need to get chit done your body can cope 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

When i did myer in the city on a union job once we started at 6am and finished 2 am next morning was paid double time whole time for the effort


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

36 hrs on tools in Woolworths shop.....never again


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

keke said:


> 36 hrs on tools in Woolworths shop.....never again



That is insane !!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

next one was
start 6 am - finished 2 pm - went home have a shower and dinner 
start 5 pm - finished 2 am - went home 
start 6 am - finished 2 am 

the job was for Carlton & United Breweries

it's insane but sometimes you don't have a choice


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

keke said:


> next one was
> 
> start 6 am - finished 2 pm - went home have a shower and dinner
> 
> ...



Yeah mate deadlines don't stop for nobody 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

booked for another job this Saturday.....must be finished the same day


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

What commercial plastering company u work for in melbourne keke use guys sound busy


----------

